# Great tip for belly hitches on 8N



## FarmerJones (May 23, 2011)

I have a 1949 Ford 8N. It has a belly hitch installed, with a long bar sticking out the back, with two holes in it for trailer hitches. I have to take it off when I attach the bush-hog. You take the linch pin out, and the thick post falls out, and then you can remove the bar. I thought, well, I will just take the bar off, and reinsert the post and pin, so that I don't misplace it.

Mistake! While bush-hogging some jungle weeds, the linch pin got knocked out and the post fell out in a field! *Lost forever!* Oh, and you can't order them, even from N-Complete! Tractor Supply only sells a bigger post for those fancy 'blue' Ford tractors.

The guy at TSC said to have somebody mill one, or just cram a thick bolt in there.

I looked at the 3-point hitch parts, and got an idea. They sell a hitch point that bolts on. On one side is a 2" long by 1" thick bolt with two nuts and a lock washer. On the other side is a 1" thick tapered post with a hole through it.

I took the nuts and washer off, then stuck the rod in the belly hitch, threaded side up, through the hole on the hitch bar, then stuck a linch pin through the hole. Done! And the best part is that this is a readily available part, so if I lose it, I can buy another one for $6 and be good again.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Great Thinking! Thanks for that Farmer Jones...


----------

